# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  chicago by night ic: ladybug ladybug fly away home

## bramblefoot

we cut to an exterior shot of a large brownstone building with an elegantly manicured lawn. cars and a few buggies have already parked in neat elegant rows on the side of the street. inside, a string quartet plays while ladies in evening gowns and men in suits and top hats dance slowly to Beethoven. food and drink sit out for those who are mortal, while blood dolls lounge on divans for those cainites who need to feed

please describe your characters, and how they arrive at elysium

----------


## amanamana

A brand new Ford delivery truck arrives at the side street, outside of view from the main entrance. A young caribbean man is unceremoniously dumped from its back, followed by two thugs in suits. The two may be recognized by some as ghouls who work for the Sheriff. Nothing else to say, they keep an eye on the newcomer to see if he complies with the instructions given.

Albert picks his hat from the floor and straightens his jacket. - _At least I had a clean shirt on when they found me..._ - The young man walks up to the main entrance feeling uncomfortable. He has seen many things in the last few years, many horrors. Life had not been kind to him, but there's a sense of foreboding in this building. He walks inside as a man walking to the gallows.

Seeing the scene inside makes him totally confused. He stops and gawks for a moment. Eventually, Albert decides to get out of the way and just leans on a wall, trying to remain unnoticed.

"Excuse me, excuse me" - He mutters, as he tries to get out of the way  - "laissez-moi passer, s'il vous plaît... Excuse me."

 He would rather run away, but he was promised a world of pain by the one the thugs called "The Sheriff."

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

A fine car pulled to the front of the building where a finely dressed gentleman sat in the back seat observing the building. His gaze cast at the wondrous house and the high status of those who attended. Indeed this was the place that Shasha was looking for after days of searching and establishing a presence with the local kindred. It still surprised him this world he was a part of was in his back yard the entire time of his mortal days. A servant came to open the door breaking his concentration back to the matter at hand. Shasha placed on his top hat and held his cane while tipping the servant. A bit of an unusual custom but as the war proved these were unusual times.

As he came to the door he was greeted by another servant, evidently the door man holding a book. No doubt a guest registry. Stopping short the man inquired of his name to which he responded, "*Peter Malinko my good sir*.". The manner of how he spoke slightly bewildered the door man, astounded at the form of etiquette and the voice that came from the more...dull looking individual. Shasha was then informed he wasn't on the list as an expected guest to which he quickly responded "*Well that is because I am a new arrival to this fair city. I have not come to attend as an uninvited guest but one who wish to pay his respects with a proper introduction to a nightly lord and his counsel*.".

In that moment, a woman appeared next to him dressed in fine attire looking him over with caution but with a curious and welcoming fascination. This woman was clearly of his own kind and nodded to the door man to let him through. She then greeted him and bade also to have a wonderful time, for he was among his own. Shasha removed his top hat with a proper bow and kissed the hand of the woman as a form of gratitude, albeit a very old custom. "*I hope to see you at some point in this party. I would love to acquaint myself with the nightly locals with some rousing revelry.*. He smiled while seeing himself into the door and finding his way around the dwelling. As he left the door an expression of relief and nerve seemed to leave. He never did like to put on a public face but he knew times like these required it. And the fact this night he would have to fake being sociable was not to his liking.

----------


## jolinaxas

A Piedmont pulled up to the curb, and a tall olive-skinned woman in rolled-up shirtsleeves emerged quickly to open the passenger door for a dour-looking older man. After a word and a few dollars to the driver, she grabbed the vest from where it had been hanging on the front bench seat and took a position behind him and to his left as they walked into Elysium.

After checking in and a quick look around, Salvatore excused her with a reminder that they needed to get back to one another before the Presentation started. For her part, she stood to the side of the ballroom and cursed under her breath in Sicilian that they had decided to cater with live mortals instead of extracted blood. She'd likely need to make another trip to her friends at the local hospital before the night was over. She approached a Caribbean gentleman that had already taken up a post as a wallflower and called out in heavily accented English.

"Do you need someone to help hold up this wall? What a place, eh?"

----------


## Heavenblade

With his long coat, black gloves, and flowing scarf, Chuck emmerstone looks more like a scarecrow than a man. For a man who stands taller than everyone around him, he does all he can to stay in the background.

Walking in the shadows, suspiciously eyeing strangers with eyes that are just a shade away from black, he approaches the building. He takes it all in, breathes in deeply, and whispers something behind his scarf while one of his gloved hands reaches into his coat, touching something that hangs from a thin silver chain.


I hope we get to the point quickly he mumbles, mostly to himself.

----------


## bramblefoot

after another half-hour of dancing, a bell is rung, and the cainites clear aside, and a tall man in an evening coat walks out. *"the prestation is called to session"* he says with a melodious voice. *"these four fledglings stand to be released from their sire's custody."* he looks out over the four fledglings *"please introduce yourselves to the court. dont be shy now, we don't bite much"*

a small chuckle ripples from the crowd, and a burly cainite walks in from behind, chivvying you all into the center of the room

*"so who will go first?"* the tall cainite inquires.

wdyd?

----------


## amanamana

> (...) She approached a Caribbean gentleman that had already taken up a post as a wallflower and called out in heavily accented English.
> 
> "Do you need someone to help hold up this wall? What a place, eh?"


Abert chuckles at the remark - "Heh... Knowing my luck, it could really collapse on me." - He remembers his manners and makes a small salute with his hat in hand to the woman. He's unsure what to expect from the people in this place, but her accent takes him a year ago, before they left North Africa. A lot of people in the Mediterranean islands sounded somewhat like that when speaking English - "I thought we weren't supposed to make this kind of display..." - He says while looking at the blood dolls - "What a place indeed..".

---

When the man prods them to the center of the room, Albert looks uncertainly at the others, hoping to follow someone's lead.

----------


## jolinaxas

She waved off the salute and stood against the wall, shrugging when he asked about the masquerade violation.

"Not out there. When you're among your own - well, this is pretty tame."

When the Prince made his pronouncement, she muttered "here goes nothing" under her breath and rolled her shoulders to stand back up, putting on the vest and smoothing out creases. Her sire cut through the public to stand behind her, but in view of the court.

"I am Lucrezia Puttanesca, childe of Salvatore Puttanesca..."

In certain other courts, she might have been expected to recite further lineages, but things seemed relaxed and she honestly wasn't certain past three or four generations. She stood with her hands behind her back, inclining her head and shoulders forward in deference to the prince, as she'd been tutored.

"...of Clan Giovanni."

Well, if they were going to ever start throwing rocks, now was the time.

----------


## bramblefoot

there is a small muttering, followed by the man in the evening coat saying *"my, my, don't we have a little spitfire"* he lets out a small clap followed by *"who's next?"*

*Spoiler: lucrezia*
Show

your sire steers you off to one side, saying *"honestly, that went better than i expected. i will reward you when this is over"*

----------


## amanamana

Totally oblivious to the reasons for all the mutterings after the Giovanni's presentation, Albert at least notices there was some tension in the air after Lucrezia spoke - _If that was a miss, maybe they'll pay less attention to me..._ - He reasons, as he steps forward and speaks to the man in the evening coat.

"Good evening, sir. My name's Albert Streete... It's like street, but with an "e" in the end." - He hesitates for a second or two - "That's pretty much it. I don't know much else. There was that one guy..." - He looks around to see if his Gangrel acquaintance is somewhere to be seen, but gives up - "The one with a beard and a raspy voice. He said he believes I was 'the childe' of his relative, or something. Someone that's missing. There was some kind of trouble with another two gentlemen." - He realizes he's rambling and tries to salvage the rest of his so called "presentation" - "Nasty business, it seems, but I had no part in it, no sir. I was just what we call 'collateral damage'. Just my luck. I was not aware I was supposed to look someone up. But when they told me to, I came. I'm here. Nice to meet you all.".

Albert steps back, trying to go unnoticed behind the big weird fellow.

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Once the individual known as Mr. Streete finished, Shasha step forward and gave a slight bow in old world custom. "*Peter Malinko, at your service.*". 

Rising up he quickly cycled through thoughts in his mind of what to say to command the attention of the crowd. "*I present myself my good fellow as an ambassador from a branch of the old world Ventrue. My sire unfortunately was not able to join with me having to see to some business in New York. Though she does send her warmest regards and a small gift. A token of establishing relations with our American kindred brethren after the conclusion of that awful war business.*"

Shasha reaches into his coat pocket taking out a small slender box, the gift mentioned, along with what appeared to be a sealed letter with a wax emblem done to seal it. The appearance did have the markings of old world custom written on it as it was handed to the man in the middle with them.

"*Though if I am truthful, I must admit I had a rather fascinated curiosity in hearing about this fine city of Chicago. Thus I have journeyed hear to see the sights and meet many of the locals to see what this grand place has to offer.*"

Shasha concluded with another bow, maintaining as much of a charming poise though hoping his rouse was enough. It was paramount that he at least make a good impression with those present as the first step in the greater plan.

----------


## bramblefoot

shasha: the man in the evening coat signals for a ghoul to take the gift and the letter up to him. *"oh i do so love presents"* he giggles as if he was attending a birthday party *i'll tell you if l i like it* he says, and disappears back away backstage

why dont you gimme manipulation + subterfuge + alternate identity diff 8 to see how well you kept your identities separate

albert: after the prestation the sheriff looks you over like a kebab of grilled meat. *"so, al, the goon squad is always looking for new muscle."* he passes you a business card. *"come over to jollies meatpackers at 11 pm tomorrow, for orientation and training"*

we have about 4-5 hours before sunrise. what are you all doing?

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

*Spoiler: Dice Rolls*
Show


False Identity+Manipulate+Subterfuge = 9 in pool
Enchanted Voice Merit decrease = target difficulty 6

(9d10)[*8*][*4*][*3*][*6*][*9*][*4*][*4*][*1*][*10*](49)




As the introductions were done, Shasha proceeded around the house introducing himself to several of the kindred and notable kine there. It did not matter of what clan they were for all were met, though extra attention was taken with care for any Ventrue he encountered. Other than this there was nothing else spectacular he engaged in. Though a certain beauty at the door was requested for a dance prior to the night ending.

----------


## jolinaxas

She switched back to Sicilian momentarily as she spoke to her sire.

"Just like you said. Keep your head down, don't make waves. I wonder if they'll rope me into Hound duty like they're doing with that new... Gangrel? 

Anyway, I'm not hungry, but tomorrow we should speak to that one fellow at the hospital I told you about. And maybe drop some hints to these _cazzone_ that some non-breathing fare might be a nice addition to the menu, am I right?"

She smiled and shrugged. That last one was likely dead on arrival, if she had the stones to even try.

"Well, they didn't stake you or Bond you, _Signor_ Streete. So at least there's that. I'm newly Embraced, like you, but I spent ten years as a ghoul, so if you ever need any... advice, I keep an office near the waterfront. Just ask for Lucky."

*Spoiler*
Show

Mostly just establishing my Contacts and proceeding as usual.

----------


## bramblefoot

chuck, your prestation goes less well than the others. it appears the prince does not like nosferatu, and as a preventative measure, you gain a stage one blood bond

before you all leave, the prince gives out a piercing whistle *"im feeling generous tonight, so fledglings gather round"* he calls, as a burly ghoul pushes over a few boxes of trinkets and other things on a handcart *"pick one to take"* he says, gesturing for you all to come over

everyone, tell me what thing catches your interest, and tell me if you take it

----------


## amanamana

Albert takes the card from the Sheriff with an uncomfortable smile, trying to be respectful. _Goddammit, this was not an invitation, it was a conscription_ - "Yes, sir. I'll see to it.". - He steps away from the Sheriff and looks at the card - _'Jollies Meatpackers'... Devan may know something about this place._

---

As Lucrezia approaches him and makes her offer, Albert tucks the card in his blazer's inner pocket - "Thank you, _Madame_ Puttanesca... I'll see what my next step is going to be. I'll keep that in mind.".

---

When the man in the evening coat calls for them, Albert gets really suspicious - _Is this some kind of trick?_ - He watches the others, especially Lucrezia, to see how she's going to behave and if she's going to take something from the handcart.

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Looking at the handcart, Shasha still maintained an every charming expression though internally he found this request...rather strange. Though strange things are a part of his life and he dare not kill any good rapport he had just made.

Looking at the trinkets there certainly was a plethora of items, some looking valuable while other look like junk. Still perhaps this was a test of some type? Did the object in question hold a special purpose or what this just a token gift of some kind? Looking around Shasha noticed something quite peculiar that caught his curiosity. A moment of pause broke the charming expression as he tried to see what specifically the object was.

It appeared green like a leaf yet was shaped oddly. Reaching to the cart he picked up the item which he was unsure of what to make of it. It appeared of oriental design yet was shaped like the infinity symbol. Still it seemed best to leave on a high note thus he turned to his host and stated, "*I am sure in addition to myself, the others here are most grateful for this generous gift. This is a rather peculiar item that is quite curious and strikes my fancy. If this is alright, I will be selecting this*."

Shasha finished with still a polite expression awaiting the host's answer.

----------


## jolinaxas

Lucrezia examined the items, settling on a piece of paper folded like it was about to go into an envelope. It had a stain or water mark of dubious origin along one edge.

"Thank you, Prince."

She put it into the inside pocket of her vest without looking. These Camarilla types were outside of their minds. Still, *smile and nod*. If the Puttanesca weren't a secretive cabal of criminal undead hatchetmen, those might be their heraldric words, emblazoned on a family crest of a smiling skull or something similarly macabre.

----------


## amanamana

Albert watches the others as much as he looks through the items. - _Rings, medallions, what's that?... An ashtray maybe?... A fancy dagger, three or four pamphlets, a letter opener... What's all this? Is this a test maybe?_

Peter, his eloquent fellow fledgling, picks an odd green item from a box, Albert is barely able to see what it is. Lucrezia also seems to select a folded piece of paper she surely had no time to decipher before picking it up - _Shoot, this is surely some kind of test. They certainly know something I don't know... Do these items mean something to their clans or sires or something?_ 

He holds a nervous smile and gets self-conscious for taking too long to choose. At this moment, one of the pamphlets catches his attention. Is that in cyrillic? It is actually a chapbook - Ode to Liberty and other poems - _I'll be dammed. Alexander Pushkin verses in the original? The old minister read me some of his French translations only... This must be 50 years old at the least._ - Albert eagerly picks the old saddle-stitched chapbook and holds it with devotion.

Thank you, sir.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"ah good!"* the prince says, clapping his hands. *"you all passed with flying colors! welcome to chicago"* the string quartet starts back up, and the cainites start to dance again

is there anything you'd like to do before sunrise, or can we cut to the following night?

----------


## amanamana

Albert sits down and peruses the chapbook when a pale young man sits besides him - "Whatchu reading?" - He says languidly. It's one of the so called blood dolls.

He's initially dismissive of the young man, but soon remembers the hassle of feeding in his new condition. He mumbles something about the poems and eventually feeds from the lad. After he leaves the semiconscious man behind, he sees someone questioning him as Albert exits the building.

----------


## Heavenblade

Chuck stayed quiet, scared, afraid to show himself - and he keeps mumbling to himself between lips stretched into a parody of smile.

You darn fool. That was your opportunity to show yourself, to do something, to start something - she will not be pleased... 

He looks around, trying to figure out if theres anyone that was mentioned to him or that he might recognize as relevant to his purpose here.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show


(4d10)[*26*]

----------


## jolinaxas

Lucrezia passed by the blood dolls, still feeling insulted, and waited out by the car if her sire had any additional business. Neither was sure how long the ceremony would take, or any ancillary tasks she might be assigned, but there was always something to do when it came to business.

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Shasha upon taking the trinket, still socialized some more for an hour or so. However, as dawn was only a few hours away there was something that hit him, a sensation of tingling and slight pain. He knew it all to well. It was his "watcher" letting him know it was time to come and report. With a kind bow, he left the party with still proper etiquette.
*
If I ever get free, that witch will get hers....* 

That was the only thought which ran through his mind while still fuming at what awaited him.

Upon his return to his temporary haven, a nice hotel, there she was the _witch_. If only daggers could shoot from his eyes he would let her have it. A curled grin arose in her lips to which she only responded, "*Your sire awaits your report on the introduction and would not be kept waiting. Thus you were summoned back to report on the night's events.*".

Before he could say anything she bocked, "*Careful Shasha. I may be acting as your retainer but you know full well you have more than one leash on you.*". He knew there was nothing he could do thus he recounted the events and the possible good fortune made with the prince regarding the gift. The remaining hours of the night he awaited his marching orders...

----------


## bramblefoot

lucrezia: in the car, your sire passes you a glass bauble. *"here is your first spirito"* she says, handing it over with reverence. *"it's a tad excessive, but it's good for attack and defense purposes"*

gain a dot of spirit slaves

shasha: your _retainer_ needs you to meet with a nosferatu. the clan needs to learn the pulse of chicago, and they have found a nossie willing to deal. the meeting is in the slums near a meatpacking plant tomorrow night. your job is to scout the area

albert: gonna leave a telephone call or business card for devan?

chuck: you do spot an older nosferatu playing a game of chess against a toreador. gonna watch?

----------


## amanamana

> albert: gonna leave a telephone call or business card for devan?


Devan is likely asleep when Albert leaves Elysium, as he's a working class mortal. Seeing as the presentation to the Sheriff is close to midnight, Albert will look for Devan early next evening, just after waking up. Nonetheless, he may slip a note under Devan's front door on the way home, to let him know that his friend needs to talk to him.

----------


## jolinaxas

She held the glass container aloft. Without study of one of the many Paths of Necromancy, it appeared to only hold air.

"A spirit? Attack and defense I have covered, but I was told that one of the Rossellini that was on the expedition tasked a wraith to assist me with watching the party's haven during the day. Could you have it do that? Once I get a more permanent haven, anyway. I'm still sleeping in cheap hotels."

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

As the next night comes, Shasha awakens there to find Fastinia greeting with her ever so _joyous_ smile though next to her is a young woman which appeared daze. Shasha was confused in all of this until she spoke, "*You have your instructions and time does not wait. Here feed from this woman. She is what you American's call a working girl. You will need to be fully satiated prior to your potential meeting.*". Shasha quickly feeds though having to take a little more and then cleans himself while preparing for his next task. "*I leave her to you. See to it at least the girl is placed somewhere normally. We are not in the old country any more and dumping her in some farm field won't cut it here....Unless you prefer to botch that up like what happened in Cleveland."*. As he finished he closed the door with a slight grin on his face known full well Fastinia was giving him the death stare. In rare moments he learned to take his pot shots at those handling his leash which was his only means of satisfaction he could gain for the situation.

Shasha though originally from Chicago knew only some information of the area he was going. However, it was evident times have changed since his return from the war and he would have to take extra measures of being careful. Arriving at the front of the meatpacking plant, Shasha slowly begins to work his way around the location observing what he could. As the area was a slum, he took extra precautions to dress the part of the locals. Thus he was in clothing quite different from the night before. Mostly he just walked slowly but as normally as he could taking in the sights while utilizing a certain ability to heighten his hearing and eyesight.

*Spoiler: OCC*
Show

Shasha will be using Heighten Senses while scouting.

----------


## bramblefoot

> She held the glass container aloft. Without study of one of the many Paths of Necromancy, it appeared to only hold air.
> 
> "A spirit? Attack and defense I have covered, but I was told that one of the Rossellini that was on the expedition tasked a wraith to assist me with watching the party's haven during the day. Could you have it do that? Once I get a more permanent haven, anyway. I'm still sleeping in cheap hotels."


your sire pulls out another bauble*"i'm sure this will suit your purposes* she says, and passes it to you

shasha: the deal site looks clear. there is a woman with her hood up waiting by the loading entrance

albert: how does devan usually contact you, and where do these meetings usually take place

----------


## amanamana

Waking up on the next evening, Albert cleans up and leaves his small quarters on the South Side. At this hour, Devan would be either home or at the Sundown Cafe. This cafe on the South Side was not so popular as some of the more hip cafes and nightclubs, but the lower prices allowed working class people to enjoy a night out and not be left without means to pay their bills at the end of the month. They usually met there and the barman would deliver messages to the labor union men if there were none of them at a given night.

After checking his home and not finding him, Albert finds Devan and some of the labor union men at the cafe. The beat of this new hot music was still exhilarating to Albert and he let it sink in before approaching his friend. His recent changes were less noticeable for Devan and his guys, as they had met only weeks before his Embrace and the idea of "Albert" was not yet set to this new acquaintances of Chicago. Still, the young Guyanese was an odd character for them, albeit an amiable one.

"Hey, man" - Albert greets Devan and the guys at the table - "How's it going?" - He lets them end whichever topic of conversation they had going before intruding.

When Devan is free to talk, they engage in some small talk before getting to business - "So, I've got to ask you something... I met some people recently. Circumstances are not the point... But they gave me this card and told me to come by later. 'Jollies Meatpackers'. Know anything about them?"

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Shasha is unable to make out who this woman or what for that matter. He was unsure if this was the contact as foretold but nonetheless decided to investigate further. Casually he walked towards the woman and simply responded, "*Good evening madam. By chance do you have a smoke I can bum?*". The manner of his speech was more reminiscent of his mortal days in Chicago sounding like a local. Since he wasn't near others where a false bravado was required, he played the part of a local so as to sound just like a normal schmuck of the city to blend in. 

If anything this would grab the woman's attention to at least see what she looked like. From there he would deduce if this was the contact or not.

----------


## bramblefoot

shasha: the woman turns her head. she has a scarf across her mouth, but her green eyes twinkle *"peter malinko, it is an honor to make your acquaintance"* she says. *"i am carrion, and i take it your sire was interested in making a deal?"* she breaks out into a hacking cough for a few seconds, and then straightens *"i take cash, favors or blood"* she says, and waits for your response

albert: devan takes the card. *"jollies isnt the best, but it aint the worst either. they use immigrant labor, but who doesnt these days?"* he sighs. *"truth be told, strange rumors come out of jollies. every inspector who checks it out finds it clean, but they can't tell you what happened inside. be careful there, yah?"*

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

"*An honor as well Madam Carrion*", Shasha responded kindly. "*You are a woman straight to the point. I like that*.", he stated with a small grin while observing this person.

"*You are correct. My sire and those I represent are in the market for information of the city and its nightly citizens. As you stated a payment option in blood, I assume you know what I am referring to. But more specifically we seek information on the current situation of Chicago, the Camarilla's current standing in this city, happenings of the prince and primogen, Sabbat activity...*", Shasha listed as his request consisted of things vital to his mission.

Upon completing this he then stated, "*As to compensation, I am authorized to do any of the three that is most beneficial to you madam. And we are certainly not above doing some combination there of if that proves more...enticing. But before we commence with payment, what is the cost for such information*?".

----------


## amanamana

> albert: devan takes the card. *"jollies isnt the best, but it aint the worst either. they use immigrant labor, but who doesnt these days?"* he sighs. *"truth be told, strange rumors come out of jollies. every inspector who checks it out finds it clean, but they can't tell you what happened inside. be careful there, yah?"*


"Thanks, mate. I'll try to stay out of trouble." - Albert takes the card back and looks around at the people having a good time. The rhythms have similarities to Caribbean music and this makes him pause as his mind rushes across thousands of miles back to his home country - "I'll leave you guys to your business." - Albert lingers around the cafe for about half an hour, but eventually heads to Jollies.

He tries to get there a lot earlier than midnight, so he can watch the comings and goings in the place. He'll try to find a vantage point to observe.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Dexterity 4 + Celerity 1 (assuming the extra dice for Dexterity rolls also work here, but I'm away from books) + Stealth 1:
[rollv]6d10[/rollv] - I'll roll in the OoC Thread, because I inserted the wrong code.
He will also be using Obtenebration, so the roll is basically for those with Auspex.

----------


## bramblefoot

shasha: the nosferatu chuckles. *"that is a tall order"* she murmurs. *"as i would need to do a little reconnoitering, call it four favors to be determined later, and around five grand in cash"* she continues *"should you not have that, or cannot pay, i also allow spy work and such"*

gimme a charisma + subterfuge roll diff 9 to see if you can haggle her down any

albert: you find a good spot up on a building with about two hours to spare. you see night watchmen move around below with lanterns and flashlights. you see some movement inside, but due to distance you cant make it out. the security is quite good, as the watchmen move in pairs, one with the lantern and the other with a flashlight. they do have gunbelts on by your eye.

wdyd?

----------


## bramblefoot

lucrezia, you are given a free night, with no tasks from your sire. whatcha gonna do?

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Charisma + Subterfuge = 6 dice total.
OCC: Though I have Enchanting Voice, doesn't seem appropriate to use in this case.

(6d10)[*6*][*10*][*5*][*4*][*6*][*3*](34)




Shasha raised a slight eyebrow at the price. More so he was baffled what his sire was thinking in agreeing to meet with an individual as this. Powerful as she was in her own right, the _Old Clan_ had no idea of how to conduct business or negotiations.

"*Madam, that is a tall price. While I do understand such things would require a great deal surely we can come to something of a more reasonable accord.*", he said kindly but firmly. It was evident that the business man was starting to come out at this point as he briefly paused. "*More so, we have yet to see what information is provided as to ascertain the fairness of the price.*", he retorted in a firm manner. 

However, his manner turned to one that was more back to a negotiation tone. "*I am understandable that there would be no so small amount of work on your part to obtain any form of information. Thus as an introduction to our..potential business dealings I propose a smaller order to begin with at first. I a willing to offer $500.00 in total for information on the Ventrue Primogen. $100.00 dollars up front as a good faith payment with the rest to be provided upon confirmation the information is sound. As to the subject of the information, a basic gathering on the characteristics of the Primogen will suffice. Such things as favored places to frequent, one or two close associates, and interest in the affairs of the kine. In this I mean such as business dealing and so forth. Enough to build a basic dossier of his personality.* , he finished.

With completion of his first offer he concluded, "N*ow what say you to this proposal*?".

----------


## bramblefoot

shasha: carrion giggles wetly *"a haggler"* she says, suddenly overcome with mirth. *"call it 250 now, 750 later. i assure you this is as fine a deal as you'll get"*

*"and you will owe me a favor"*

----------


## amanamana

Having no reason to put himself at odds with the Sheriff's people, Albert just observes the place until 11 PM. He's especially interested in who else comes and goes from the place. When the time comes, he leaves his vantage point and walks back a block before reapproaching the place, so as to avoid bringing attention to the hiding spot.

When he gets in view of the guards, he stops and lights a _cigarillo_, giving them time to approach him - "I'm here on business." - He shows them the card and walks to the entrance.

----------


## bramblefoot

the night watchmen show you into a small meeting hall. the sheriff sits on an elevated pedestal overlooking the empty room *"ah, so you did come"* he grunts. *"ferdinand here was pretty sure we were gonna have to break out the grims to chase you down"* 

ferdinand is an olive-skinned ghoul who looks at you unhappily. the sheriff continues *"well lets get down to business"* and hops down to the table, unrolling a map of the city *"you and julla will take south side tomorrow with a grim"* he continues *"keep a firm hand on the leash, cause if the grim get loose, its bad news"*

you hear a baleful howl come from deeper inside the meatpackers plant

wdyd?

----------


## amanamana

When the ghoul gives him a dirty look, Albert stares right back at him. It's not intimidation, it's not a bluff, it's a simple assurance that he would not go down easily and that he would make sure to bite Ferdinand's face off if he ever tries something funny. Albert may not know the ins and outs of vampiric society, but he has a good idea of the food chain. He may have to suffer some level of abuse from the older vampires, but he will not be treated like garbage by any chump.

Looking back at the Sheriff, Albert realizes that he has no idea what his name is. When he mentions "Julla" and a "grim", Albert finally speaks - "Who's Julla... and what the hell is a 'grim'?" - When the howl comes from deeper into the building, Albert sighs and says in a heavily sarcastic tone  - "Oh, yeah... This will surely go well.".

----------


## bramblefoot

*"julla is another cainite tasked to keep order."* the sheriff responds. he cracks a grin *"c'mon, lemme show you a grim"*

he leads you down an iron staircase, fishing a set of keys off his belt. as the door opens, you see bestial humans hurling themselves at heavy iron doors *"these are grim"* he responds, handing you a whistle *"they respond to signals on these little tin whistles. one blast is attack, two blasts is stop, three is track"*

he cackles *"cmon dont look so surprised. we do what we must to keep order"*

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Shasha's reaction was one of a business man who seems to come to an agreement though deep down he dreaded the thought of what said favor was. With a slight nod he responded, "*Very well I believe those terms are acceptable*.". The cash wasn't an issue for those he represent, despite being old world, had ample supplies of wealth despite their more feudal ways. But to owe a favor to a Nosferatu was a double edge sword...or so he was told. Really this was the first true encounter with one of this clan on his own thus he had to take extra precautions.

Collecting himself he reached into his pocket where the required upfront was shown as a sign he was indeed keeping his end of the bargain. "*As agreed here is the $250 now. As to the rest, that brings up the when and where. So how long will you need and where shall we make the exchange next?*", he asked.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"gimme a week to scrounge up the intel"* carrion says, pocketing the cash. *"meet me at the edge of the clothes-workers district, under a red vaudville sign"*

she hefts up a sewer grate and disappears into it

----------


## amanamana

Albert is disgusted at the sight. Who are these people? Are they innocent people caught on the street and turned into that? This is depraved... The work of psychopaths.

He is befuddled when he turns to speak to the older vampire - "What's the point in this? Why would anyone take this mad men to the streets? What could they contribute that would offset their potential for chaos and disorder? I don't get it. If you need to track something by scent, there are dogs bred for that. Loyal and obedient dogs." - He looks genuinely confused - "I don't know if this makes sense to you people... I don't know much about these things. Are they otherwise powerful? You would probably be better served by dogs and well-equipped men...".

----------


## bramblefoot

*"look closer"* the sheriff says *"they wear enchanted collars, which improves certain parts of them and conceals them from mortal eyes"* and indeed, each one has a spiked collar with a place for a leash

he continues *"the point is control, with either stick or carrot"*

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Seeing this woman disappear, Shasha truly wondered if this was going to prove a fruitful endeavor. But that was not up to him. As the contact had been made and the deal secure he returned backed to the hotel room with some time left in the night.

Freshing up and putting on more suitable clothing to his liking there was his _retainer_ waiting for the report. "*Enough with the sour face. Tell her that the contact has been made and a deal has been secure. We have a trial arrangement to see if this person will provide useful and factual information on the Ventrue Primogen. Once it is concluded that she has proven a reliable resource then I will move to the formal introductions while still continuing the business relation.*", he stated throwing down a towel he used to dry is washed face. 

Before she could get a word in he spoke, "*I am going out as the evening is still young to congregate where others join. You honestly think I can establish myself in this city just meeting a few individuals while staying in doors all the time? Much as I assume you would enjoy having eyes on me, that is not how things work here. A city of social Kindred demands some level of being sociable*". In that he turned and left the room.

----------


## amanamana

"Huh... OK. How does that work?" - Albert thinks again for one second - "You know what? Never mind." - He shrugs.

"So... What am I supposed to do, then? Walk around the neighbourhood with these crazy bastards and look for what?"

----------


## bramblefoot

albert: *"there have been rumors of sabbat incursions in the south side"* the sheriff says. *"a grim can differentiate between humans, ghouls, and cainites, so we use them to ferret out incursions"*

shasha: where are you planning to socialize at?

chuck: gimme a montage of what you did in the past night or so, and what task your sire has given you

----------


## amanamana

"Right..." - Albert then mutters to himself - "... And that's apparently a bad thing..." - He speaks up again - "And how am I supposed to differentiate them from the non-Sabbat guys again? I mean... Is there a telltale to look for?" - He gets self-conscious again - "I mean... I suppose Julla could get me up to date on that."

"So... Any equipment or transportation? I come to this town empty handed, so to speak."

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

OCC: More leaving that up to you as I don't know how you are designing old time Chicago. But let me throw this hook...

As Shasha left the hotel he just took a stroll for what remained of the night albeit still young. Many places were bustling with all sorts of activity but nothing of pubs and the like caught his attention. However a small boy, no more than 10, handed him a flyer since his wondering had brought him to an old part of town. The flyer was to an fighting club that were even still popular in these times since he heard about them in his youth. A supposed "boxing" establishment, though such things were nothing more than modern day gladiatorial bouts. Well it should at least provided him some entertainment and who knows what he may meet in such places.

----------


## bramblefoot

albert: *"the words to describe the sabbat are bestial and unhinged"* the sheriff says. *"they have nasty habits of using freshly embraced as shock troops"* he sighs, and passes you a small gold star *"pin this when your on duty, it means you're deputized"*

shasha: you come across the brass bull, a two-story warehouse in the old quarter. cheers come from inside, along with the sounds of fists. you are allowed in, and see a match in place. two burly men are busy punching each other. both look battered and bruised, but neither have fallen. a small betting table is in place a ways back from the ring

wdyd?

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Shasha takes a look at his surroundings to sum up the place but it is about as he expected. Seeing the betting table he thinks to himself why not, a few buck wouldn't hurt. He throws on the fight currently in the process to the current favored fighter, a safe bet essentially, and joins the crowd in cheering the fights on. While doing so he is keen to see if perhaps there might be some kindred in the place. Who knows but still it is a good way to make some new friends.

----------


## amanamana

Albert looks at the tiny star - "Really? If you say so..." - He sighs as he pins it to his lapel.

Despite the lack of an answer from the Sheriff about equipment and transportation, Albert will look around for guns and his designated partner, Julla - "If you excuse me, then. I'll get ready."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

 I've been refering to "The Sheriff", but I have no idea how he looks like, if he packs a gun or anything else. I only know it's a "he" because you used that pronoun. As it seems I'll have to deal with him a lot, can I get some more info about what meets the eye, please?

----------


## bramblefoot

albert:

*Spoiler: the sheriff*
Show

the sheriff is a big, burly cainite of what looks like native american descent. he packs a pair of .45 revolvers in low-slung draw holsters under a trenchcoat. his grey eyes are practically sharklike in their intensity. in short, you do not wanna cross him


*"im willing to give you some guns and ammo, and a souped-up truck should you need it"* the sheriff says. he waves you over to a small arms locker, and opens it with a key *"take a look"* the locker sits full to busting with ww1 era guns, mostly pistols and longarms, but there is a trench shotgun in there with, just itching to be taken out

tell me your experience with a trench shotgun, and what your role was in the great war

shasha: the fight is over, and you do see two individuals who match the cainite description. one is a tall, broad-shouldered woman with a repeatedly broken nose who is looking over the fighters with a grin

the second is a regular mousy brown haired woman who is taking notes on pen and paper

who do you approach

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Shasha's reaction to the fight was not what he expected. More so seeing a woman in the bout. Impressed with her physical prowess he proceeds over to the area. Slightly intimidated, not as she was a woman, but someone who is grinning with a broken noes. In a more normalized but still polite manner Shasha spoke, "*Well done madam. A fine fight indeed! I wanted to personally say congratulations to one who is a masterful pugilist! And also to aquaint myself with a denizen of the night. Peter Malinko is the name. And who might you be?*".

----------


## amanamana

The sight of the trench shotgun reminded Albert of the scorching heat of North Africa, where their troops were first deployed. They started the war as labour units, but by 1916 every abled man was needed as the conflict developed. By the time they reached Jerusalem, Albert had seen direct combat a few times already. Up until then, they were shot at, but were engaged in manual labour on the front and had no opportunity to shoot back at the enemy. It was in Palestine that he first got his hands on a trench gun. 

It was not one of these fabled american guns, but the ones the British army used. They were sent in another suicide mission in the Palestine campaigns. They had to run in the open for more than 3.5 miles before reaching the Ottoman position. Many of his friends were shot there in the open, but they persevered nonetheless. Once in the trenches, it was pure carnage. Albert, even though young, was one of the best shots in his batallion, but there was no precision required in there. He shudders as he remembers the chaos and the blood. 

But something deep inside him revels in this memories. Something that is new to him. The same beast that pushes him to drink just a bit more when he hunts. He has yet to understand it, but he hates this feeling. Nevertheless, he picks up the trench gun and a pistol, for he knows how good they are up close. He then looks for a rifle that could be used if any sniping is needed. He's a good shot and his newfound ability to disappear in darkness may come in handy.

He then looks for this would-be partner of his, Julla.

----------


## bramblefoot

shasha: the cainite looks you over and grins. *"it is good to meet you too"* she says. *"my name is soara, and i'm new from milwaukee"* soara giggles and passes you a business card *"if your in the need for some help, you cant do worse than them"* the card reads _Jeremiah and fyorodov, private inspectors_

alberte: the sherriff nods approvingly. *"julla is in the break-room currently. she'll be out in a few minutes"* he sits back down and flips a broad-bladed hunting knife from hand-to-hand, seemingly bored.

after a few minutes a lithe female cainite with icy blue eyes and a scar down one cheek comes out, flushed rosy from feeding *"im julla. what's your name?"*

wdyd?

----------


## amanamana

"I'm Albert, _madame_ Julla. Nice to meet you." - He takes a good look at his surroundings, trying to assess this place better, before continuing - "I understand we'll be working together. I hope you've got a better grasp at what this job involves than I do..." - He's reticent, obviously, but it's clear to him he's in no condition to just walk away. - "... Apart from the bloodshed, of course. That much is a given."

----------


## bramblefoot

julla nods, saying *"we're patrolling the south side normally, but lately the sheriff is having us patrol the western bank of the chicago river"* she leans in *"its almost like hes looking for something"*

----------


## amanamana

"Riiiight... That doesn't sound ominous at all." - Albert smirks - "OK. It seems it's it for tonight? I understand that this 'mission' is about tomorrow..." - He looks around for confirmation.

As a good soldier, Albert will disassemble, clean and reassemble the guns he was offered. He will then keep the pistol and store the longer guns under the truck's seat. If no one opposes, he will then leave the building, walking on the darker streets on a winding path back to the South Side, in the case someone's following. He has a lot to digest about this night and it's not sure what this means for his future.

----------


## bramblefoot

the guns are in perfect working order. julla bids you farewell, and skips off to her den somewhere

may i ask what you are planning on doing?

----------


## amanamana

Albert has no other plans for the night. He will go back to his neighbourhood, walk around and perch on a building ledge somewhere with a view of the riverside area. He will mostly be deep in thought, but this talk about the supposedly unhinged vampires got him nervous. 

He's very athletic, always liked climbing and this city's architecture is so different from his hometown's that he almost can't resist the urge to watch the city from above.

----------

